# Uber the bot has started spamming me after 100 trips



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

I got texts, emails and in-app messages about signing up for Uber assist. The bot even sent a training plan in email.
Is that a trap? 
I have read many deactivation stories when assist rides are not handled properly. Someone in US forum complained about deactivation when he couldn't fit a wheelchair in car.
Anyone who drives/has driven uber assist in Australia cares to share?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

nozm212 said:


> I got texts, emails and in-app messages about signing up for Uber assist. The bot even sent a training plan in email.
> Is that a trap?
> I have read many deactivation stories when assist rides are not handled properly. Someone in US forum complained about deactivation when he couldn't fit a wheelchair in car.
> Anyone who drives/has driven uber assist in Australia cares to share?


Listen to the podcast they tslk about Uber assist... Lol


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Listen to the podcast they tslk about Uber assist... Lol




__
https://soundcloud.com/

2018 Podcast 9: Special Momentum Offers & Accessibility

Please note: Comments are disabled for this track.

No matter what you think about this presentation, or even if you get as excited as the presenters, you will be unable to share your thoughts with other driver/partners .

They indicate there are 4 million persons in Australia with a disability.

CAUTION - some of the presenters actually disclose they are really, really, really exited !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

nozm212 said:


> I got texts, emails and in-app messages about signing up for Uber assist. The bot even sent a training plan in email.
> Is that a trap?
> I have read many deactivation stories when assist rides are not handled properly. Someone in US forum complained about deactivation when he couldn't fit a wheelchair in car.
> Anyone who drives/has driven uber assist in Australia cares to share?


My vision of * ÜberASSIST is here. *
Good luck with it. 

.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

nozm212 said:


> I got texts, emails and in-app messages about signing up for Uber assist. The bot even sent a training plan in email.
> Is that a trap?
> I have read many deactivation stories when assist rides are not handled properly. Someone in US forum complained about deactivation when he couldn't fit a wheelchair in car.
> Anyone who drives/has driven uber assist in Australia cares to share?


In most states UBER ASSIST type work is subsidised by the government.

My thoughts on UBER ASSIST are here.


----------

